# Whiskey Bottle from the Quiet Man



## Michaleen Oge (Aug 30, 2016)

Can anybody identify the whiskey bottle Red Will Danaher is drinking out of in this screen capture from The Quiet Man?

Thank you.

View attachment 174448


----------



## sunrunner (Aug 30, 2016)

it's a gin bottle . that's all I can tell.


----------



## Michaleen Oge (Aug 30, 2016)

sunrunner said:


> it's a gin bottle . that's all I can tell.




Thanks, Sunrunner. Would you guess that it's from before or after 1900?


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 30, 2016)

Its a case gin bottle around 1900-10 looks like a machine made neck, kinda hard to tell with the pic being so dark........Andy


----------



## Michaleen Oge (Aug 31, 2016)

andy volkerts said:


> Its a case gin bottle around 1900-10 looks like a machine made neck, kinda hard to tell with the pic being so dark........Andy



Thanks, Andy!


----------



## botlguy (Aug 31, 2016)

Andy is correct in my view. It looks like a generic Case Gin, machine made so 1920 - 50 maybe. Nothing special I'm sure. I once knew a guy who worked for a movie studio as a prop person and he was diligent about making sure things were period correct. Not perfect but he tried.
Jim


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 31, 2016)

I always like seeing if the props departments got the bottles correct in period movies.  They usually seem to do a good job, although here in Canada we've got a period detective show called Murdoch Mysteries that has lots of bottles in it and is always showing ones that are too modern for its 1890's setting.


----------



## sunrunner (Aug 31, 2016)

this type of bottle is still made thou it's a screw cap.


----------



## Michaleen Oge (Sep 1, 2016)

botlguy said:


> Andy is correct in my view. It looks like a generic Case Gin, machine made so 1920 - 50 maybe. Nothing special I'm sure. I once knew a guy who worked for a movie studio as a prop person and he was diligent about making sure things were period correct. Not perfect but he tried.
> Jim


Thanks, Andy!


----------

